# Premil and the WCF



## Preach (Jul 9, 2004)

Is it possible to be a premillenarian and adhere to the Westminster Confession of Faith? Can one be a premill (non Dispensational) and still consistently hold to covenant theology? Thanks.


----------



## cupotea (Jul 9, 2004)

Dr. Boice didn't seem to have any problem doing so.

The three positions are acceptable in both the PCA and the OPC although I believe that Amil is still the majority opinion despite a recent rise in Postmil activity.


----------



## cupotea (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't think historic premillennialism requires two resurrections.


----------



## Preach (Jul 9, 2004)

Michael, can you explain how historic premillenialism does not have two resurrections? Thanks.


----------

